# My Time



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

welp i went to the Track last week and got my time finally..i ended up running a 16.7 ..with just a Intake and Exhuast..so thats not to bad for my little E


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

I went last fri and my best was 16.7 as well, but I have cai,header, 2" catback from header back, no cat, advanced timing to 15 degrees, es motor mounts, pacesetter adjustable shifter and bushing and ran on my 15" b14 se-r wheels.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

i wonder what i can run with my car, probably shitty times since i never went to the track hehehe
stock b13 1.6 does 16.8 (C&D 93)


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I wish there was a 1/4 mile track in SC so I could go test mine out.


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *i wonder what i can run with my car, probably shitty times since i never went to the track hehehe
> stock b13 1.6 does 16.8 (C&D 93) *



WHAT!!!!!! You mean all the crap I did to mine and I only was .1 second faster?


----------



## trance34 (Apr 29, 2002)

Your car seems faster then that Jay! When did you make that run?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

trance34 said:


> *Your car seems faster then that Jay! When did you make that run? *



Last Fri. night on the 26th.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

damn jay, when u raced fred u guys were very close, but than again he couldnt get traction
did u get traction at the track? maybe it was your tires?
were u on a full tank?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i found letting air out to the tires helped alot... and about a 1/4 of tank...i ran my car at 25psi


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!!!! You mean all the crap I did to mine and I only was .1 second faster?  *


How many runs did you get in? i say do 3 consecutive runs, check your tire pressure after each run, and look over your 60ft times. my times were pathetic with a 2.6(scared to light up the tires-THANKS to you Jay!!) and almost bogged. next time at the track w/drag radials i upped the nitrous +10hp with better launches 2.26 and knocked off .8 secs off my e.t. What were your trap speeds, then you can compare that to C&D 93.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I love running at the drags. My best time is a 14.98. 

What's everyone else running? And in what?


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Here's what I did : front tires 26psi, rear tires 40 psi on my b14 se-r wheels, cleared trunk, adjusted rear shocks(agx) to max 8, left front at 2, less than 1/2 tank of gas. I was able to do 5 runs. My best was my last. r/t .584, 60 - 2.5, 1/4 16.734, speed - 82 mph. I launched between 2800-3000, did slight chirp off line but that was it. I tried to launch around 2200-2500 but bogged all the time. Anything I did wrong?


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

jey jingjing, where did you run? there's a BIG import race at clay city this weekend (sunday, may 5th) i'm definitely going just to see what my car can do. anyway, the info is in the midwest section of the sr20deforum.com maybe see you there? ~mike


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

LexKyB13 said:


> *jey jingjing, where did you run? there's a BIG import race at clay city this weekend (sunday, may 5th) i'm definitely going just to see what my car can do. anyway, the info is in the midwest section of the sr20deforum.com maybe see you there? ~mike *



I go to edgewater racetrack in cincy, I'm only like 30 mins away.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

> I love running at the drags. My best time is a 14.98.


Sweet time, what've you got done to your car?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

10.71 @ 137

96 Skyline GT-R


Sean
MotoRex


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah yeah run it in our faces...lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*I thought it was a big deal.*

It just take practice launching. The 60 ft. time is the most important number. Get that time down and watch your ET's drop. Now you know why I thought it was such a big deal when I broke into the 15's with my GA. I was able to pull a 2.201 60 ft. on the stock 14" wheels and tires. But again, it took me quite a few passes to get my 60 's down there. I know your car is faster than that Jay.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2002)

14.4 @ 96.5 in my 96 Maxima 5spd w/ Y-pipe only.
14.8 @ 92.7 when it was stock.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

14.7 Stock Auto 2k2 Maxima 

Mods : Heavy 18" Chrome Wheels


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

*Time Slips*

12.05 @ 118.77 MPH

This was on my old setup on a stock motor with a 1.99 60' time. I am expecting high 10's in full street trim with the new built motor and new Hotshot Performance Turbo Kit.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

very smooth time 
i gotten biten by the sr20de-T bug...thats the motor i'm swaping in my E i cant wait to get it in  so i feel what a 12 sec car is like


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

My best thus far is a 15.32 with warm air intake and exaust on my 92 nx2000.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

Adam said:


> *I wish there was a 1/4 mile track in SC so I could go test mine out. *


Adam you should meet me at The Rock (Rockingham Dragway) sometime. Its almost in SC. First class strip.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

nissan maxima se auto 1992
[email protected]
cai, ypipe, hiflow cat, greddy cat back, advanced timing.

dyno'd at 179fwhp, and 181 fwtq.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

*



Originally posted by Adam 
I wish there was a 1/4 mile track in SC so I could go test mine out.

Click to expand...

*Adam, have you gone up to Darlington? Top-notch IHRA 1/4 mile track, right across the street from the roundy-round track. Shouldn't take any more than 2 hours from Charleston...


----------



## Nismo241 (May 30, 2002)

Run with highest mph and bad launch

R/T....778
60'....2.403
330....6.665
1/8....10.238
mph...67.61
1000...13.302
1/4....15.894
mph...88.21

Run with my best 60' and a missed shift to fourth

R/T.....557
60'....2.192
330....6.448
1/8...10.028
mph...68.68
1000....13.147
1/4...15.856
mph..82.69

I have a 1990 240sx with the single cam KA with cold air intake and exhaust, on 17's


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

[email protected] Boltons plus cams. B14 SE-R


Sean


----------

